# How far do you shoot?



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

40 yards is as far as i have my sight set for. At least 2-inch groups


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I have my pin set out to 60 yards and could kill an animal there, 6inch groups, but for hunting I would never touch one off over 40yards. In my opinion, You should be more proud to shoot small groups at close distances than shooting far distances with wide groups, thats how you wound animals!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I practice out to 60, and can hold 3 arrow 6 inch groups( usually closer to 4" though). If I had more pins I would shoot out to 100 yards. When my Captain comes in I'll see how far I can adjust my Sure-loc Challenger before my arrow hits it. On my good days I have 5 arrow 3" groups at 60. I can't practice outdoors very much now because of the wind and temps.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

50 yards:darkbeer:


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I shoot a lot of FITA and Field which is max shot of 90 meters (rougly 99 yards) and Field max is 80 yards. As for hunting I only sight my pins in out to 60 yards I feel comfortable takin a shot at that far because of how much I spent practicing!

Jake


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

80 yards right now but when I get an alpha max I'll shoot farther.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

90, 70, 50 and 30 meters for FITA, 60 meters max for target Field, and 18m indoor


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am accurate at about 70 but i can get 95 out of my scope.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Same here for FITA - 90/70/50/30 meters
but also Imperial GNAS rounds - 100/80/60/50 yards


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to be able to shoot real go out to 100, but it has been a while since I really focused on long range shooting. Havent had the time


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I need a new set of arrows, and I've got a new bow in the works (couple, actually). I used to be pretty good out to 50-60 yards, but haven't had the chance to shoot that far. I can hit at that distance, but grouping is out of question.

When summer comes I'll start pushing the limits of distance with my selfbows. The old target archers shot at 100 yards- I'm hoping to be able to do the same.

None of this is on game though. 30-40 is my limit on deer and what not.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Right now since I don;t have my 50# limbs yet, my pins are set at 0-15, 20-25, 30, and 35 yards. I can shoot good up to 40 yards because that's as far as I would shoot at the poundage i am at right now and I haven't tried any further. I will be shooting further once I get my 50# limbs this week.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

I can shoot good out to 30 (bow) but thats as far as i can go on pins. this summer it will go farther!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

right now 40, but thinking about getting a 5 pin sight. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

for just practicing i can shoot out to 50 yard accuritely. for hunting i would never take a shot over 30 yards unless it is a **** or something.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

with my new bow im having a 60 yard pin!!! and i will use it on does.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

50 accurately, but for fun I can usually shoot a 10"-12" paper plate at 80.....when Im shooting a lot.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

now are we talkin 3-D, hunting, paper??? pins or sight. I only shoot sight. I shoot hunting up to 30, 3-D up to bout 45(depending on target.)


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bowhunter130 said:


> with my new bow im having a 60 yard pin!!! and i will use it on does.


Why not bucks? 
I can shoot good out to about 45, but would only shoot out to 30 in a hunting situation.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> right now 40, but thinking about getting a 5 pin sight. What do you guys recommend?


Toxonics 5 pin .019 sight, my Dad has one and it is awesome.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Why not bucks?
> I can shoot good out to about 45, but would only shoot out to 30 in a hunting situation.


Yeah, for now with only 40#, I am only confident out to 30 to 35 yards because that's all the pins I got, but this week my 50# limbs are to be at my doorstep.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

just fooling around with my 3-D rig i shoot 105 yards, since I have a sight strip on my sight.

but in my class we only shoot 45


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> just fooling around with my 3-D rig i shoot 105 yards, since I have a sight strip on my sight.
> 
> but in my class we only shoot 45


I used to train at 120 yards, makes scoring at 100 seem that little bit easier =]


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm pretty new to archery, so right now I only shoot out to about 30 yards, hopefully the more I shoot the farther I will be able to shoot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I went shooting today. With my current bow, 60 is about my accurate limit. Beyond that I'm having too much trouble with elevation and the handle (not center-shot- or even close). I might be able to push it up to 70 with more practice and better arrows, but that's the limit for this white oak bow.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> Well, I went shooting today. With my current bow, 60 is about my accurate limit. Beyond that I'm having too much trouble with elevation and the handle (not center-shot- or even close). I might be able to push it up to 70 with more practice and better arrows, but that's the limit for this white oak bow.


How accurate are you talking ?
Im sure of you came over here you could show the traditional archers ive shot with a thing or two.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

just screwng around I shot out to 110 yards thats with my marquis 60 pounds the hha was all the way up (thats 80 yards) then I whould you the top of the level and it would be pretty close umm group size yea i was happy I was hitting the target


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> How accurate are you talking ?
> Im sure of you came over here you could show the traditional archers ive shot with a thing or two.


With a mismatched arrow I could hit 3 out of 5 arrows into a target (what is it... 18"?). Nowhere near good enough to call the shots, but I'll have to try it with good arrows. We'll see what I can do then:wink:.

And my brother and I push our limits as to what we can do. Good isn't good enough.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

dang kegan an 18" from that far is great!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

40 yards is a guaranteed kill. I'll admit I hardly go to the range very much.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

40 yards for me. Of coarse I don't practice over 40 either.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot out to 45/50 ish with pins, and i'm gonna shoot out to 80 or 90 with my sure loc.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

umm sorry to hijack but about how far out will a scope set up be good to out of a bow shooting only 230 fps?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

HuntinChic said:


> I'm pretty new to archery, so right now I only shoot out to about 30 yards, hopefully the more I shoot the farther I will be able to shoot.


Well, when I started bowhunting about 3 years or more ago, I only shot out to 20 yards.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> With a mismatched arrow I could hit 3 out of 5 arrows into a target (what is it... 18"?). Nowhere near good enough to call the shots, but I'll have to try it with good arrows. We'll see what I can do then:wink:.
> 
> And my brother and I push our limits as to what we can do. Good isn't good enough.


3/5 @ 60 on an 18" ? thats pretty damn good =]
The competitive trad shooters are happy to get 6/6 on a 122cm/4' target at 60 yards.

You make your own arrows too right ? ever consider getting some high quality (trad) competition arrows so you can properly gauge your shooting ?
They should be a decent price.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> 3/5 @ 60 on an 18" ? thats pretty damn good =]
> The competitive trad shooters are happy to get 6/6 on a 122cm/4' target at 60 yards.
> 
> You make your own arrows too right ? ever consider getting some high quality (trad) competition arrows so you can properly gauge your shooting ?
> They should be a decent price.


No, it's not like they're hitting worth any scoring. Most of those hits are on the EDGE of that 18" target. Occasionally I'll get a really good near-center hit, but those are rare. And two of them almost always land in the dirt or grass. 

What are competition arrows?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Robinhooder3 said:


> umm sorry to hijack but about how far out will a scope set up be good to out of a bow shooting only 230 fps?


I would stay under 50 yards. I don't think you really need a scope on a bow that slow.

And Kegan, I think he just means manufactured arrows. Any arrow can be used in a competition as long as it's good quality so "competition arrow" is a really broad term.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohhhh. 

I never have the money to buy a set of arrows matched for one bow. If I make a good bow I'd like to give carbons or aluminums a try- see how some really good, consistent shafting would work, but until then I'll just try with my dowel rod lol:tongue:.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I would stay under 50 yards. I don't think you really need a scope on a bow that slow.
> 
> And Kegan, I think he just means manufactured arrows. Any arrow can be used in a competition as long as it's good quality so "competition arrow" is a really broad term.


well it's 60 pounds and using 370 grain arrows so I'm going to get some 290 grain arrows so it should be good.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I would stay under 50 yards. I don't think you really need a scope on a bow that slow.
> 
> And Kegan, I think he just means manufactured arrows. Any arrow can be used in a competition as long as it's good quality so "competition arrow" is a really broad term.


most target bows for 5 spot using scopes arent going any faster than 230 with the 600 grain arrows that alot use 
scopes can be used on any bow it doesnt matter the speed of them


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> most target bows for 5 spot using scopes arent going any faster than 230 with the 600 grain arrows that alot use
> scopes can be used on any bow it doesnt matter the speed of them


well that's for indoor though. They typicaly use much lighter arrows or even faster bows for outdoors for the distance.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> No, it's not like they're hitting worth any scoring. Most of those hits are on the EDGE of that 18" target. Occasionally I'll get a really good near-center hit, but those are rare. And two of them almost always land in the dirt or grass.
> 
> What are competition arrows?


Yeah but your 'not worth scoring' shots on 18" are hitting middle scoring zones on the 40".



CA_Rcher12 said:


> And Kegan, I think he just means manufactured arrows. Any arrow can be used in a competition as long as it's good quality so "competition arrow" is a really broad term.


Thats exactly what i meant; a good quality arrow, instead of a practice arrow. Generally higher quality (materials, construction, tolerances etc) and set aside for those special occasions.
like this - http://www.merlinarcherycentre.co.uk/acatalog/POC_Competition_Arrows_-_Ready_to_Use.html


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahhh. Makes sense. I'd like to try aluminums or carbons once I build a stronger, more efficient, more accurate longbow. But for now I'll settle with my hunting arrows. I build my arrows matched for spine, and varies as little as possible (unforutanely, that's still 75 gr).

I made a new batch and walked out to shoot long range. At 60 yards I dropped 3 arrows into the cetner of the target, and one at the level but six inches to the left. 

This summer I need to get a target ands tart workign on scoring and mroe consistent shooting. i have the feeling it would help me a good deal.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

or u could get tapered cedar arrows , they work nicely


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> or u could get tapered cedar arrows , they work nicely


I've shot POC. Not very durable, and don't shoot better than my birch.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> well that's for indoor though. They typicaly use much lighter arrows or even faster bows for outdoors for the distance.


um duh i was just pointing out u dont need to have a fast bow to shoot a scope you were the one asking about shooting a scope was trying to help


----------

